# Neue Betrugsmasche am Telefon



## dvill (7 September 2014)

https://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/neue-betrugsmasche-am-telefon


> Verbraucher erhalten einen Anruf eines angeblichen Staatsanwalts bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt am Main. Im Telefondisplay des Angerufenen erscheint aufgrund einer technischen Trickserei tatsächlich die Rufnummer dieser Behörde. Angeblich habe man über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg Forderungen aus einem Gewinnspieldienst nicht beglichen. Würde der Betrag nicht umgehend gezahlt, wäre ein Bußgeld von mehreren tausend Euro fällig.





> Tatsächlich erhalten Verbraucher wenig später den Anruf einer angeblichen Verbraucherzentrale, in dem die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung bestätigt wird. Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz steht in keinerlei Verbindung mit diesen Anrufen. Der Name wird hier rechtswidrig missbraucht.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2014)

"Neu" ist das beileibe nicht. Solche Anrufe unter dem Deckmantel der "Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft" und so weiter gibt es bereits seit einigen Jahren.

Beispiele mit Gesprächsmitschnitten:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...ie-Telefonabzocker-mittlerweile-vorgehen.html

Die Täter kommen wohl meistens aus dem Umfeld der türkischen Gewinnspielmafia. Es werden Daten von Stornokunden angekauft und weiter verwertet. Die Anrufe erfolgen aus Callcentern in der Türkei.

Da Herr Erdogan das alles offenbar nicht weiter schlimm findet, wird sich daran wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit nichts ändern. Die Kooperation der türkischen Behörden bei den Ermittlungen ist bekanntermassen schlecht. 

Und die möchten gern in die EU...


----------



## dvill (11 September 2014)

So arbeiten die Telefonterroristen:

http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/sendungen/kontrovers/index.html


----------



## Insider (12 September 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> So arbeiten die Telefonterroristen: http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/sendungen/kontrovers/index.html


Prima Beitrag! Nur der teils unwahre Kommentar des Beamten, der in echt gar kein Cybertrullala ist, der nervt durchaus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2014)

aha


> Hilfe im Verdachtsfall
> Wer sich unsicher ist, kann eine eigens von der bayerischen Polizei für alle Bürger Bayerns eingerichtete Beratungshotline anrufen: 089 / 2910-3434
> E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2014)

http://www.polizei.bayern.de/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/203318


> Natürlich ist das Polizeipräsidium München auch im Bereich der Prävention tätig. Unser Kommissariat 105 für Prävention und Opferschutz hat einen Fachbereich für Neue Medien und Internetkriminalität. Die Beamten haben verschiedene Angebote, um zielgruppenspezifisch Medienkompetenz zu vermitteln. Dazu bieten sie auch professionelle Hilfe und Beratung für Opfer von Cybercrime.
> 
> Unter der Telefonnummer
> 089/2910-3434 und der Email Adresse
> [email protected] kann man sich zu dem Thema beraten lassen.


wow...


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.polizei.bayern.de/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/203318
> 
> wow...


*???*


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2014)

Naja, Fragezeichen stellen sich mir da auch.



> professionelle Hilfe


...wo soll die konkret her kommen, wenn derartige "Medienberater" an der Basis, also der Bearbeitung einschlägiger Fälle, womöglich gar nicht beteiligt sind. Dieses K105 ist bekannt, die bauen ihren Stand bei allen Veranstaltungen in München auf, wo man meint, dass er hin passt. Da gehts um Drogen, um Gewalt und eben auch um diesen Medienkram - die Wollmilchlegendeeiersau eben. Mich wundert es da nicht, dass dann eigentlich pfiffige Leute, wie der in dem Beitrag vom BR, auch mal ein bisschen Stuss palabern. Klappern gehört halt auch hier zum Handwerk und außerdem will der Bürger dieses Geklapper ja hören. Wenn da einer erklärt: "...Pech gehabt, keine Chance, usw.", dann ist das höchst kontraproduktiv, weil die eh schon zu dünne Luft dann noch geringer werden würde.


----------

